
California governor proposes consumers get ‘data dividend’ from tech companies - dv_dt
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/california-governor-proposes-consumers-get-data-dividend-from-tech-companies-2019-02-13
======
burtonator
I'd settle for just a bill of rights. The amount of money received really
wouldn't be significant.

I'm building an app and want to take advantage of user data:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

I think my users are more concerned that their rights are respected not that
we give them back $5 per year.

------
rolph
there is some data that should be off limits, such as the route someones kids
take to school, or the most likely times when someones house will be
unoccupied, in other words data that could be weaponized to the detriment of
society.

